# So you CAN get a ticket for parking in a mother and child space



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

The crux of this story is that a Jag driver who used a mother and child space inappropriately was issued a £60 ticket, ended up knocking the parking attendant down with his car and went to jail.

What I found most interesting is that he was being given a ticket for using a mother (parent?!) and child spot in Asda.

I remember some threads on here a while ago where plenty of people asserted that they would use these spots - and disabled spots - just to avoid parking too close to another car.

Well, fair warning to you - you can get a ticket. And you bloody well deserve it


----------



## Morph (Aug 12, 2008)

Of course you can get a bit of paper put on your car, doesn't mean it's in anyway a fine.

So I shall continue parking in any space I please 


Bar disabled, just respect..


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Tbf the places don't tell you what constitutes a "child" so how can it be policed


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

they should be called parent and toddler. they are a help when you're struggling with little ones but some people use them with teenagers in the car.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I presume they are using some civil contract whereby you agree to their terms and conditions by parking on their property so in effect it would be a civil court case if you wish to oppose the ticket.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Morph said:


> Of course you can get a bit of paper put on your car, doesn't mean it's in anyway a fine.
> 
> So I shall continue parking in any space I please
> 
> ...


I'm exactly the same as you mate. :thumb:


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

hoikey said:


> Tbf the places don't tell you what constitutes a "child" so how can it be policed


Up until I read that story, I didn't know it was enforced at all! But I suppose coming out without a child of any description in tow would be a bit of a give-away


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

On some car parks with child/parent bays they stipulate a child in their terms as a minor under the age of 10


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

No one other than disabled people should park in the disabled spaces and no one other than parents with children in car seats should park in the mother and toddler spaces.

People who transgress this tiny piece of social rule designed to make life a little easier for those less able bodied and/or those with smaller children are, in the main, ignorant scumbags and deserve tickets and their pictures and car details in the local papers.


----------



## rag1873 (May 26, 2010)

Theres no law covering it in scotland and therefore cannot be enforced. however you will probably get those idiots that walk about supermarket carparks trying to ticket you doing their best to act stupid. Ive got a 2 year old and hate the folk that park in these spaces without any kids at all!


----------



## Dave3066 (Apr 14, 2011)

Private Enforcement Company therefore not enforceable anywhere in the UK. The driver should've just accepted it, drove off and ignored it. The mistake he made was to hit the the guy who gave him the ticket, not to park in a parent & child parking bay.

I wouldn't do it but that's not the point. The point is it's not enforceable!

Dave


----------



## Morph (Aug 12, 2008)

Disabled people don't choose to be disabled, I will not park in disabled places.

The rest are fair game.

Slightly troll


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

a bit of an over the top reaction there....don't know why he just didn't drive off, what a muppet.

got to say though, I don't agree with the sentence either.

:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

its a civil penalty NOT a criminal ticket therefore is a civil matter as such. to say you can get a ticket is wrong that is a criminal reference. 

The criminal element here is he was an idiot and got charged with dangerous driving which is totally fair heck i doubt he would of got off with it because at best its an assault and also ofc they can use driving offenses, these are the only reason for the criminal element. 

I think you need to read it more thoroughly before saying its a ticket/fine because it is not criminal is what he did after that is. 

Anyhow he probably agreed to it on the way in on the way out it is more difficult to enforce.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

park in them all the time myself, i dont want some stupid mong dunt his door of my car, maybe he doesnt give a **** but i do.

if they are full ill park as far away as possible.

9 time out of 10 i have the wee man anyway


----------



## Rick_1138 (Jan 24, 2008)

I have wondered about that, in Scotland I mean.

I have seen signs in the likes of b&q or asda etc, stating you get up to 3 hours parking, but if you go over that you will get a fine of sat £80.

I think if you have shopped at the store they usually don't say anything, but you get those glued on stickers that are an **** to get off, but surely the ticket is unenforceable as you can't be chased by private firms for civil fines in Scotland.

Or have I missed something?


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Rick_1138 said:


> I have wondered about that, in Scotland I mean.
> 
> I have seen signs in the likes of b&q or asda etc, stating you get up to 3 hours parking, but if you go over that you will get a fine of sat £80.
> 
> ...


I'm not 100% sure in Scotland, but afaik Ignore, ignore, ignore :thumb:


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> a bit of an over the top reaction there....don't know why he just didn't drive off, what a muppet.
> 
> got to say though, I don't agree with the sentence either.
> 
> :thumb:


No, he should have had 12 months and a 3 year ban.

But that's just me. Far too many people behave like there's no reprocussion for their actions in a vehicle, and seem to forget that what they're actually controlling is a lethal piece of machinery. Running someone over in disgust that you were a pretentious **** in a Jag and deemed yourself far too important to park properly is absolutely ridiculous, and demonstrates an attitude of individual that shouldn't ever be allowed in a car ever again.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I get SO angry when i see people parking in Parent and child spaces when they blatantly don't have children....

The main problem is if you have a baby in the back of the car, they only way to get them out is to have the door pretty much fully open, so if there's no space you can't get the child in or out the car and then are really stuck.

This is why you end up with parents parking next to you as they can't get in the parent and child space - that then means you end up with dents on your door!!!

The other thing is when someone parks close, when you get back to the car with baby in the buggy - How are you supposed to get them in the car? You can't exactly park them up in the road while you move your car forwards so you have to really awkwardly find a way to get the baby in their seat.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't believe that children were able to be in cars before the introduction of these spaces....how did my parents ever manage to get me in the car...and all the parents with kids before now...

witchcraft I say...:devil:



:wall:


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Lol.

TBF the parent and child spaces are an attempt to solve a problem that's been around for years, and that's car park dings. Let's face it, most of the dents we pick up in car parks are people's kids who have been taught how to work the car door who open the door and swing it open full force because their parents haven't taught them restraint and appropriate force.

I'm all for the spaces myself. At the end of the day, they're always close to the door and I don't want to be there because every lazy **** and his dog who don't care about their cars are there swinging doors into stuff... So it doesn't make the blindest bit of difference to me.


----------



## BoroDave74 (May 16, 2009)

Omg I can't believe I find myself nodding sagely to cuey's posts...

Driving your car at someone is utterly outrageous and should be punished as severly as possible.

The parking is virtually unenforceable from a civil aspect and the only people who would take notice of it are those who wouldn't flout it in the first place. 

The reason why its changed is it's a planning thing now; there must be a percentage of parking spaces allocated to the disabled and child-friendly spaces.

Having spent enough time collecting trolleys as a youngster and seeming to spend plenty of weekend time in them now I pretty much see two types of people dinging other people's cars in car parks: the elderly who have parked nose-in within a gnat's wing of the car next door and have their own mobility issues (elderly-only spaces next anybody?) and those people who don't give two hoots about their own car.

Perhaps a little social care and "treat others as you wish to be treated yourself?"


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

I took my mum to B&Q and parked in one of those spaces, because we were picking up a lot of stuff so needed the room to keep the doors open to fill the car.
A busy body parked in the next space, got out and started bumping her gums about how these spaces are for Parent & Child only. 

Should of seen her face when I told her I was with my mum. Parent and Child, suck that!


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

mmm parent and child spaces , i do use them for likes of b and q and i have loads of gear to get, in my book after 6.30pm the toddlers should be in bed sleeping anyway so spaces are free for all at that time !!!!!

:devil:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Method Man said:


> No one other than disabled people should park in the disabled spaces and no one other than parents with children in car seats should park in the mother and toddler spaces.
> 
> People who transgress this tiny piece of social rule designed to make life a little easier for those less able bodied and/or those with smaller children are, in the main, ignorant scumbags and deserve tickets and their pictures and car details in the local papers.


Completely agree, the bottom line is all the bloke had to do was behave in a reasonable manner ! Instead of which he behaved like a moron so was treated like one and I think the sentence was appropriate given no injury was caused ! If it was up to me he'd of got longer but thats a whole new thread !



OvlovMike said:


> No, he should have had 12 months and a 3 year ban.


He pleaded guilty to dangerous driving so as the article said his license is revoked and after the 15 month ban he can apply for a provisional and will have to take the extended test before he can hold a license again, an extended test is if not the same as then very close to the practical test you must take to become a driving instructor so it's by no means easy !


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Method Man said:


> No one other than disabled people should park in the disabled spaces and no one other than parents with children in car seats should park in the mother and toddler spaces.
> 
> People who transgress this tiny piece of social rule designed to make life a little easier for those less able bodied and/or those with smaller children are, in the main, ignorant scumbags and deserve tickets and their pictures and car details in the local papers.


Disabled spaces i agree with you yes.

Parent and child yeh can shove it mate, what gives these people more right than me to park there?? because they have a child? yeh right i dont think.

I'm off to Asda..... and i will use the P&C spaces if there is any :thumb: back in a bit.


----------



## Trucksy (Jul 17, 2011)

uruk hai said:


> He pleaded guilty to dangerous driving so as the article said his license is revoked and after the 15 month ban he can apply for a provisional and will have to take the extended test before he can hold a license again, an extended test is if not the same as then very close to the practical test you must take to become a driving instructor so it's by no means easy !


Hi i had a TT99 totaling of pionts ban when i was 19 (14 points in 11 months very silly boy) anyway after a 6 month ban i had re-apply to drive so provisional and so on. I had to do the extended test and what a load of rubbish, its a 50 minute test instead of a 30-45 minute test nothing extra just slightly longer behind the wheel.

Passed first time, but still paying for it in the insurance game........:driver:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Disabled spaces i agree with you yes.
> 
> Parent and child yeh can shove it mate, what gives these people more right than me to park there?? because they have a child? yeh right i dont think.
> 
> I'm off to Asda..... and i will use the P&C spaces if there is any :thumb: back in a bit.


****** :wave:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Trucksy said:


> Hi i had a TT99 totaling of pionts ban when i was 19 (14 points in 11 months very silly boy) anyway after a 6 month ban i had re-apply to drive so provisional and so on. I had to do the extended test and what a load of rubbish, its a 50 minute test instead of a 30-45 minute test nothing extra just slightly longer behind the wheel.
> 
> Passed first time, but still paying for it in the insurance game........:driver:


I don't know without checking but I would be surpirsed if a totting re-test was the same as the test comeing off the back of a dangerous driving conviction. Interesting one though as the test should last about 70 minutes and cover different roads and traffic conditions as well as being a more demanding test all round ?


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

since when did having kids mean you should be treated differently from other people ??? and I have seen a person using a disabled space....when asked to move they just said "well there is no mother and toddler spaces so bugger that" slammed the door and went off 

seems having kids is also a disability as well 

I can remmber my mother with 3 kids and lots of bags of shopping going on the bus ...she seemed to manage just fine


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Showshine said:


> I presume they are using some civil contract whereby you agree to their terms and conditions by parking on their property so in effect it would be a civil court case if you wish to oppose the ticket.


But there is NO contract it is Passive ergo no contract......



Captain Pugwash said:


> since when did having kids mean you should be treated differently from other people ??? and I have seen a person using a disabled space....when asked to move they just said "well there is no mother and toddler spaces so bugger that" slammed the door and went off


On this sort of subject how do you know a person in the car isn't disabled? just because they can walk into the shop apparently un-aided doesn't mean they dont have an underlying health condition meaning they cant walk far.....


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Captain Pugwash said:


> since when did having kids mean you should be treated differently from other people ??? and I have seen a person using a disabled space....when asked to move they just said "well there is no mother and toddler spaces so bugger that" slammed the door and went off
> 
> seems having kids is also a disability as well
> 
> I can remmber my mother with 3 kids and lots of bags of shopping going on the bus ...she seemed to manage just fine


yes, you are correct, places like the supermarket need families to shop there more than single people, so they make it easier for them...

families spend more (on s**t, cheap nasty stock) so are treated better...

:thumb:


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Which is closer, disabled or family spaces? 

I ask because I dont park in them, I'm normally in the middle of the car park somewhere. Why? _Because I can_ :thumb:

I'm just another guy driving to the store, doing some shopping, I have legs, I can use them, I mean I'm going to walk on average near a mile once I'm in the store, walking up the aisles going from end to end after you forget to pick up the milk.... and some people are feeling the need to save 20 yards by parking in a space that has been kindly reserved for other people? Say wut :tumbleweed:

Going back to the OP, the foolishness of the driver to run over the attendant is just mind boggling :wall: Glad he got charged for it, no need to run over a person for doing their job, no matter how you feel about the job they are doing


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Im sorry, these spaces are designated for specific people, the attitude of many in this thread are of the arrogent people who would not give up their seat on a bus for an elderly person because they "paid" for their seat. Its know as common courtesy !

These spaces are their to help people, what stresses does individual have with no kids ir a disability when going to pick up something out of the likes of ASDA, nothing anywhere near what a single parent will have, and im sure many of the "parents" will understand what im saying, yes these spaces were not about when most of us were kids, but over time companies have recognised the need for them, in the end there rules/guidelines set out by the company, if you dont like their rules then shop somewhere else !

Personally when i didnt have my daughter, i would park far away in an empty part of the car park, but i guess i was brough up to have some respect for society !


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

I have zero legal training and am socially responsible enough that I will never be issued one of these tickets, so I only know what I'm told about the enforcability or otherwise of these *private* parking tickets.

With that in mind, if the ticket was issued fairly then the matter can indeed be taken through the courts if the company issuing the ticket ("invoice") can be bothered.

You are, after all, parking on private property:

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/reclaim/private-parking-tickets

The opening part of which says:



> Under contract law in every country in the UK, private firms can give you a ticket, clamp you or remove your vehicle when you break, in their eyes, a contract formed between yourself and the landowner to allow you to park on their property.
> 
> Typically, this is because you've parked in a reserved place, overstayed or not paid in a chargeable space, or incorrectly positioned your car.


As I said, if you park in a space you shouldn't park in then you are a complete **** and deserve whatever you have coming to you. I hope they start clamping.

Even setting the more important social aspects aside, because some people clearly don't understand that, your car isn't more important than mine. I spend time parking properly - including on the other side of the car park to avoid the morons if necessary - and so should you.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I always park as far away as possible, but for the high and mighty name calling crowd on this thread - which seem to be growing on this site recently... if you can't put your point across without resorting to name calling, maybe it's time to set away from the keyboard and chill out for a while....

parents and kids are no better than anyone else, just the same as single people or ones with flash cars are not either..... and if you genuinely think that the spaces were put there to help out..... :lol:

quite a sad reflection on our modern uk that people are so easily brainwashed into thinking they deserve more than others......and quite sad at the direction that this site is going with all the childish comments.....

:thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> I always park as far away as possible, but for the high and mighty name calling crowd on this thread - which seem to be growing on this site recently... if you can't put your point across without resorting to name calling, maybe it's time to set away from the keyboard and chill out for a while....
> 
> parents and kids are no better than anyone else, just the same as single people or ones with flash cars are not either..... and if you genuinely think that the spaces were put there to help out..... :lol:
> 
> ...


Surely a cynical attempt at getting the moral high ground back there cue :thumb:

Anyway, who said a parent and child user is "better" or more deserving than anyone... If it helps bring that dissonance to an end for you, surely their using the space is an admission of defeat that they can't cope without it. In reality of course they could, as people did before. No harm making it easier for people now cars are wider, the average spaces are squeezed tighter and car seats become more and more like a moon rocket strapping in exercise!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

McClane said:


> Surely a cynical attempt at getting the moral high ground back there cue :thumb:
> 
> Anyway, who said a parent and child user is "better" or more deserving than anyone... If it helps bring that dissonance to an end for you, surely their using the space is an admission of defeat that they can't cope without it. I reality of course they could, as people did before. No harm making it easier for people now cars are wider, the average spaces are squeezed tighter and car seats become more and more like a moon rocket strapping in exercise!


Me cynical?!?!? no way, how dare you........ 

By marking out "special" areas for them, by people expecting the right to use them, and, going by some of the remarks on here, the venom spouted by anyone who uses them without "permission" all means that people think they are better than other because they have kids.....compare it to some VIP areas if you like...

You have of course hit the nail on the head, some people are being brainwashed into thinking that they can't do without all this help, making them weaker as people and easier to control...

Mind you, maybe one of the reasons there are so many fat parents and kids is down to these spaces, I think we should put their real needs down to a test and put these spaces at the far end of the car park...make them walk for a change and spend time as a family unit....I think we would see exactly who "needs" the space then... :wall:

Yes, I agree... they "need" the spaces because they are hopeless at parking..... :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Not sure about your comments about cars getting wider...just try and park a 1995 BMW E34 (for example) into a "normal" space and get out...the spaces are getting smaller, much smaller - same with the garages of new builds...they are all built to the legal minimum size - I could just squeeze my pulsar in one - not a massive car I'm sure you will agree......

Smaller spaces = more cars = more profits....

but wait...hmmm more cars, more people buying crap transported from all over the world, means more pollution....how does that fit in with all the green/eco mission statements and taxes...... 

And to think, these people are nurturing the next generation of people in the UK....g0d help us all...... :wall::wall::wall:

:lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

I haven't seen anyone suggest that parents are more deserving, and I'm the first in line to say it's their choice to have kids so they should deal with it - but there's no inconvenience to anyone through having a row of Parent and Child spaces, so there should be no argument surely? If you can't walk an additional 20 yards because you're far too important to be inconvenienced by anyone else then you deserve the ticket.

I really am staggered that there are intelligent people arguing that it's an inconvenience to walk that extra distance. As has been highlighted above, you need a degree in construction to put a child in a modern car seat, and that extra space is helpful.

I do think when you're at B&Q you should park appropriately to what you're getting - chances are you're not alone, so what's wrong with parking normally and getting someone to wait with your stuff while you get the car (like IKEA)? Or if you're using a trolley and your limbs function properly (lord knows a lot of disabled people would gladly give up their ability to park 20 yards closer than you to have full motor functions and be able to walk the extra distance) then you could always park in the back of the car park and walk out to it.

There's a shocking idea.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Not sure about your comments about cars getting wider...just try and park a 1995 BMW E34 (for example) into a "normal" space and get out...


However if you park your 1995 BMW E34 next to a 2011 F10 you'll see that cars are getting much, much bigger. Try living with a Volvo C30 - as far as I can tell the biggest 4-seat small hatchback in the world!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

OvlovMike said:


> *I really am staggered that there are intelligent people arguing that it's an inconvenience to walk that extra distance*.
> 
> I do think when you're at B&Q you should park appropriately to what you're getting - chances are you're not alone, so what's wrong with parking normally and getting someone to wait with your stuff while you get the car (like IKEA)? There's a shocking idea.


I, personally, am not arguing about that aspect, one of the reasons I park at the far end of a car park is for the extra walk... mind you, you said intelligent people commenting didn't you...I guess that does rule me out... :lol:

On the B & Q bit, I have just had one of the company cars front bumper smashed by (what I can only think) is one of the low down trolleys from B & Q...some idiot has rammed it into the bumper, and cracked it all... 



OvlovMike said:


> However if you park your 1995 BMW E34 next to a 2011 F10 you'll see that cars are getting much, much bigger. Try living with a Volvo C30 - as far as I can tell the biggest 4-seat small hatchback in the world!


Yes I agree, my orginal comment should have been, not JUST about cars getting wider and wider.... and of course McClaine touched on spaces getting smaller as well before me...

:thumb:

Just as a side point... the BMW E12 (1972) was 66.5 inches wide, the E34 (1995) was 68.9 inches and the F10 (2010) is currently 73.2 inches wide...

The volvo c30 was only 70.2 and the 2011 model is down to 60.9 inches

:thumb:


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

If we're talking B+Qs, I've had 4 parking tickets in the last 6 weeks from them 

My current job involves me driving to B+Q (and other stores) and doing stocktakes with 60-100 other people in 6-10 hours depending on size of store. We can't do this during store opening hours, so we start as they close their doors to the public.

ANPR reports me entering car park at around 9.50am, and leaving at 5.58am, which is over the 2 hours stay for free parking. Result is ticket sent out, regardless of registering my car with each store as I sign in. Will I be paying any of them? No :thumb: Where was I parked at that time of night with no customers? In the middle of the car park far away from anyone else.



> On the B & Q bit, I have just had one of the company cars front bumper smashed by (what I can only think) is one of the low down trolleys from B & Q...some idiot has rammed it into the bumper, and cracked it all...


Whilst sorry for the incident, the amount of times I see a 'someone who is not strong but not specifying age or gender' pushing a trolley out of the store as I'm walking in, but they have 3 bags of stones or 4 bags of bark chippings, and they can hardly stop the trolley. You would think that B+Q would be more than happy to send one member of staff out with them to load their car, bring the trolley back safely, and make the world a better place....? No, just me then 

You can't offer help incase you offend 
You can't ask someone to move their car before you serve them in case you offend, and don't forget, they are in a rush :wall::wall:


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Captain Pugwash said:


> since when did having kids mean you should be treated differently from other people ??? and I have seen a person using a disabled space....when asked to move they just said "well there is no mother and toddler spaces so bugger that" slammed the door and went off
> 
> seems having kids is also a disability as well
> 
> I can remmber my mother with 3 kids and lots of bags of shopping going on the bus ...she seemed to manage just fine


It's a safety thing too, you only have to observe in any of these car parks to see folk driving about like they are in an F1 car.

Walking to a space in the middle of the car park is probably more hazzardous that taking the safe exit to the bus stop!

I mean people can't even push trolleys let alone drive cars!

A woman ran her trolley into my sons head the other day at Asdas right near the checkout, he is sporting quite a bruise now.

Few year ago, I had a car written off in a supermarket car park!


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Edstrung said:


> Which is closer, disabled or family spaces?


It varies really, I am often in the car with my disabled father and children so have the choice of both.

Sometimes one is more favourable than the other, my father probably has the biggest need for being closer but then he is also pretty much blind.

I was in an different Asda from usual one go to the other week, the car park is layed out very differently and very stupid.

I watch a disabled driver try to park in the space that is designed to help them, it didn't get them much closer than the parent and child spaces, infact probably same distance, but they had a lot more steering to do in lot tighter space.

The person pretty much had to do a serious of manouvere to get into the space, they obviously had difficulty looking behind them which didn't help but even someone full able bodied would have probably chose another easier space to park in.


----------



## Morph (Aug 12, 2008)

Supermarket car parks house the worst drivers in the world - fact.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Edstrung said:


> the amount of times I see a 'someone who is not strong but not specifying age or gender' pushing a trolley out of the store as I'm walking in, but they have 3 bags of stones or 4 bags of bark chippings, and they can hardly stop the trolley. You would think that B+Q would be more than happy to send one member of staff out with them to load their car, bring the trolley back safely, and make the world a better place....? No, just me then


Happened to me as a 16-17 year old lad working with my uncle... of course, we had it LOADED up for a job, and I didn't realise that I'd need to pull back on it rather than give it a good ol shove to get it going... by the time I realised the error of my ways... it was never going to stop for 10 stone me (at the time). They certainly put those bollards there for a reason. 

Muchos amusing for my uncle and the local staff. I wasn't allowed to push the trolley after that.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^ at least you never smashed a brand new car and f***d off...




On a positive note, it wasn't the XKR, so silver lining and all that jazz....

:thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> ^ at least you never smashed a brand new car and f***d off...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't have fancied paying for it out of my daily rate if I had.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> I can't believe that children were able to be in cars before the introduction of these spaces....how did my parents ever manage to get me in the car...and all the parents with kids before now...
> 
> witchcraft I say...:devil:
> 
> ...


That was in the good old days when kids used to climb through the window to get in and your dad didn't have to spend 5 minutes with the door wide open trying to strap you into the a straight jacket of a childseat. When going round corners meant you would slide from one side of the car to the other on the polished vinyl seat, unless of course your mum had you on her lap :thumb:

I stopped using parent & toddler spaces as soon as my kids could strap themselves in and there was no need for to have the door wide open. I still shout at them now to "watch the door" as they get out.

For those that park in these spaces without kids so that their doors don't get dented, this means that someone with kids who needs the space will be parking in the normal tight spaces thus increasing the chance of someone else's door getting damaged, so a double selfish act in my opinion.

I'm also sure that spaces are getting tighter so supermarkets can cram as many spaces in as possible, coupled with cars getting wider, MPVs and 4x4s, etc.

I would probably think that the spaces are also nearer the entrance for safety reasons, when juggling a toddler, bags and a trolley (circus jokes aside), it makes sense for them not to running around the car park, especially with some of the poor driving about these days.


----------



## rnwd202295x (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a blue badge for my disabled son who is now 11 years old. It amazes me how many cars in supermarket carparks are parked in disabled spaces and displaying their badge (mostly because they dont have one.

I will only use mine when he is in the car with me and only then if i think i need to.

the minority of people cannot think beyond their own convenience, so I think they deserve any fine coming to them!


----------



## MrBoJangles (Feb 18, 2011)

Anybody who parks in parent and child spaces without a baby in the car is an idiot. Why do you think the spaces are wide? It's because you cannot get a baby in a car seat out of a car in a normal space.


----------



## WRX_Paul (Apr 27, 2010)

Agree with the above, anyone who parks in these spaces is ignorant


----------



## Morph (Aug 12, 2008)

At least I help in the battle against childhood obesity??


----------



## MrBoJangles (Feb 18, 2011)

Olivia is 1 now. As soon as she is old enough to get out of the car herself I will go back to parking at the far away part of the car park. People with kids who are old enough to do this who use the spaces are just as bad in my eyes.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Athough I park in the furthest parking space I have still had over £1200 of damage in the last year. 1st was when some one parked close and opened door against mine (seen it on CCTV) £420, not worth claiming insurance. 2nd in May this year, guy reversed into my car and caused £845 of damage it was seen on CCTV in Morrisons but couldn't get reg. I paid £450 excess. Like a lot of people on here I'm paranoid about leaving my car in carparks.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

what i wanna know is why they are so close to the stores. put them at the back i say and put the disabled bays at the front


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

hoikey said:


> what i wanna know is why they are so close to the stores. put them at the back i say and put the disabled bays at the front


Agree, but I think all stores should go one better by making all parking spaces that are the furthest away the same width as the mother and toddler bays.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

what annoys me (and it happened at telco earlier) is the fact that i park miles away with all empty spaces round me and come out to find someone next to me, i mean wtf, theres like a hundred empty spaces and you park next to me :S


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

When my car was damaged last year the guy parked next to me and I was the only car in that section of carpark!


----------

